# Maculatus



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Horrible video
creepy music.. lol

I noticed temps had dropped a bit in my tank last weekend and bumped them a bit, 2 of the macs took over the left 3rd of the tank after the temps went up .


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Active little buggers........Glad you got them temps stable again...


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice. How many did you start with? Is there any aggression besides when the temp goes up?


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

Lots of action in that tank cool. What size are they Pete?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Lots of action in that tank cool. What size are they Pete?


Hi John,
The bigger ones are well over 4", smaller ones are pretty small.
I am gonna pic up some earthworms this morning to add to their diet.
Thanks for the comments.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

very jealous Wink. your mac shoal is looking deadly. great colours on them too


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks man,
They are alot of fun.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Looking good!
THey eat like pigs when that little!
My guy would look like his stomach would explode from eating so much.
The one I have now doesn't eat more then once a week Maybe...even then not much.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Pete , Love the photo of em , its so sharp .
If you can get those bad boys to breed , count me in for atleast 10.

Cheers

Jon


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks guys,
Jon,
I will let you know if and when the time comes.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Amazing coloration on those little guys and the pics are unbelievable.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Thanks man,
They are fun, might try a feeding vid tonight.


----------

